# HELP! rapidly advancing ICK infestation!!! (URGENT)



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Recently my aquarium broke out in a MASSIVE ich epidemic. jumped from a spec on one fish to all fish horribly infested in a day or so while i was camping.
i have several 10Gs laying around, so i plan on setting up several quarantines, and quarantining EVERYTHING living, meanwhile, doing a full treatment on the main tank.
1) How should I quarantine my apple snails? I'm clueless on this one.

2) For quarantining my fish, should i have one separate tank for my scaleless fish? (pc0ck eel, dragon goby) i'll be doing salt baths for all the fish.

3) for the rest of my fish (listed in my sig.) should i add the same amount of salt as the scaleless tank? (I'd like to TRY and avoid using medications)

someone please respond to this ASAP. I'd like to set up quarantines tonight.
:sad::sad:​


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

from what you have said that sounds like good ideas if you jump on this tonight, i am also sure there are medicines you can buy for this infestation.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Def all good ideas, I don't know how your fish would like it, or those snails.... But, bumping the water temp to just over 80degrees F speeds up the life cycle of ick so it helps to rid the tank faster, also a little bit of freshwater salt can help if it is ick for certain.


----------

